# Lecture automatique youtube Safari en arrière plan ?



## r0m135 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
je voudrais vous exposer un problème sur Safari. Utilisant souvent youtube pour écouter de la musique je laisse en lecture automatique. Sauf que voilà si je suis sur un autre onglet à la fin de la chanson, je suis obligé de revenir sur l'onglet youtube pour que cela passe à la chanson suivante. Je viens de tester avec Chrome et même sur un autre onglet il change de chanson comme un grand.
Avez vous le même problème ? Savez vous s'il existe une solution ( tout en restant sur Safari ..  )
Merci à vous 

mon matériel MBP mi2012 OS X 10.11.1 Safari 9.0.1


----------



## Geekfou (3 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour ça doit être le module internet de Safari pour économiser de l'énergie


----------



## r0m135 (3 Novembre 2015)

Bien vu..
Une idée pour comment on pourrait le désactiver sur le domaine youtube par exemple ? seulement quand branché au secteur peut être ?
Merci!


----------



## Geekfou (3 Novembre 2015)

Safari / Préférences / Avancées / décocher Module Internet


----------



## r0m135 (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir, j'ai essayé mais ça ne semble pas fonctionner, d'autres idées ? 
merci à vous


----------

